# CPT code to place a drain tube: axilla?



## Orthocoderpgu (May 24, 2010)

Patient comes in and has an abcess in the axilla area. Doc drains area and places a drainage tube. Can we bill for this and what code would you use? Doc replaced drain after two days. Thanks for your input.


----------



## cmcgarry (May 25, 2010)

For a complicated abscess, I would use 10061, incision and drainage of abscess (includes suppurative hidradenitis).  This code includes placing a drain tube if needed; it has a 10 day global, so no charge for replacing the drain tube in 2 days.


----------

